

The Remembrance Agent  - eloisius
http://www.remem.org/

======
mcculley
I used this for a while approximately 15 years ago. It was excellent and while
I was composing an email it would find things in my history that were useful
to the conversation. Alas, I can no longer do all email and web browsing in
Emacs. I really wish such a thing existed for Mail.app in OS X.

------
sleepybrett
It's to bad that this doesn't run as a daemon that can simply be queried
through an API. Back in the day I remember a linux project called ...
dashboard? (found it! <http://nat.org/dashboard/>) That seemed like a great
tool. For whatever it got scrapped and it's guts turned into Beagle. Since I
no longer use linux on the desktop it's hard for me to evaluate, but it looks
like it's now a tool similar to OSX's Spotlight.

------
ojilles
So this is GNU Clippy? (As description of what this does)

~~~
tree_of_item
No, Clippy didn't search through your documents to recommend things relevant
to what you're writing or looking at. This is a lot more interesting.

